# Genelec Speakers



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

I noticed most people haven't said much about Genelec Speakers so I thought I would throw my two cents in. Other Genelec owners feel free to share your experiances! 

I have a pair of 8240A Genelec DSP Active Monitors. They have AES input and AES Thru as well as Analog Inputs. What I like about these is that my system can grow with the needs I have in the future. I can link up to and Digitally analyze up to twenty five 8200 series and five 7200 Series Genelec Subwoofers. I can eq the speaker at the driver and set the delays. The speakers allow for me to use the system standalone without a computer hookup after the speakers are calibrated. I also can set up for 3 sweet spots in my room as well. In a well treated room these speakers would amaze even the most jaded listener. I Like the fact that I can use these connected directly to a high quality CD player Via AES/EBU or analog balanced out put as well. I also use the GLM software to setup my system anytime I need to change the overall layout of my room as my thoughts change


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Peter and welcome to the Shack!

What do these speakers look like and what do they usually cost?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Sonny I included MSRP cost. I will say the speakers are totally worth it! The cost is per speaker as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

These are the specs on my model 8240A 
Free field frequency response of system (± 1.0 dB): 48 Hz - 20 kHz
Bass Driver: 6 1/2"
Tweeter: 3/4"
Both metal dome drivers are magnetically shielded
Bass Roll-Off control operating range in 2 dB steps: 0 to -6 dB @ 45 Hz
Bass Tilt control operating range in 2 dB steps: 0 to -6 dB & MUTE @ 100Hz
Digital audio input connector: XLR female
Digital audio input impedance: 110 Ohm
Digital audio Thru output connector: XLR male
Digital audio Thru output impedance: 110 Ohm
Digital audio format: AES/EBU
Can also be used with S/P-DIF and AES3id signals when impedance converters are used
Digital audio word length: 16 bits, maximum 24 bits. 
Digital audio sample rate: 32 kHz, maximum 192 kHz
AD conversion dynamic range: 122 dB






















































The retail price I just checked on Sweetwater's Website is $1,699.00 for the 8240A model 

there is an 8250 model as well and sweetwater lists retail MSRP is $2,595.00 per speaker. 

The subwoofers that Genelec sells that are also capable of being eq ed and controlled like the speakers. They start at $4,050.00 MSRP from what i see on sweetwater for the 7270A which features a single 12-inch proprietary driver with a 250 Watt power amplifier, frequency response of 19 Hz - 100 Hz (± 3 dB), and ability to deliver SPLs of 117 dB @ 1 meter. 



The larger 7271 sub has the following specs and costs $5,595.00 MSRP 

The 7271A features dual 12-inch proprietary drivers with a 250 Watt power amplifier, frequency response of 19 Hz - 100 Hz (± 3 dB), and ability to deliver SPLs of 123 dB @ 1 meter. 

Free field frequency response of system (± 3.0 dB): 19 Hz - 100 Hz
250W
Driver: Dual 12" Drivers
Drivers are magnetically shielded
Bass Roll-Off control operating range in 2 dB steps: 0 to -6 dB @ 35 Hz
Bass Tilt control operating range in 2 dB steps: 0 to -6 dB & MUTE @ 100Hz
Digital audio input connector: 4 XLR female
Digital audio input impedance: 110 Ohm
Digital audio output connector: 4 XLR male
Digital audio output impedance: 110 Ohm
Digital audio format: AES/EBU
Can also be used with S/P-DIF and AES3id signals when impedance converters are used
Digital audio word length: 16 bits, maximum 24 bits. 
Digital audio sample rate: 32 kHz, maximum 192 kHz


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2007)

Sonny here is the Data sheet on the DSP as well. DSP Brochure

I will also add my 8240's weigh almost 21 lbs a piece!!!


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I've heard good things about Genelec active monitors -- just goes to show what an active crossover with their corresponding separate amps can do. I've often recommended Mackie's (since I've actually heard them) for that very reason.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

JCD the JBL LSR 6300 series and 4300 series are a good thing as well. But the Genelecs are so dense and have no resonance which is why i like them


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Genelec does make some very nice equipment that sounds very neutral and dynamic. I've heard a lot of their stuff in various studio's. Man is it pricey though!:yikes: That said if I was looking for some higher end speakers $3K+ I'd consider some of their active monitors. I'd say their biggest weakness is the homely look of most of their gear. You'll get no rose-nut or other veneers from them!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Almost all of their stuff is Active. I look at people spending 2k per speaker pair then they have to buy a amp and pre/pro or AV receiver. What is nice about them though is if you really want something other than the Black of their pro line or the 6020A white Gennies I am sure they might consider a special requests or suggestions. That being said their speakers are die cast solid aluminum housing so it wouldn't be a chore to take to an automotive paint shop and have them painted if you were really dead set on them. It might not be easily apparent but they almost have a glitter appearance to their speakers when you see them in person. I just wish it came in a high gloss black.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

I might add that with the Active speakers less chance of driving them too hard if you set them up right. Just set a reference level up and just put a ceiling to the whole system


----------

